# Hardware > Hardware Reviews >  Popcorn Hour ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ!!!!!

## gr_kiwi

Για όσους το ξέρουν είναι μια εκπληκτική συσκευή http://www.popcornhour.com.
Έτσι και εγώ το παρήγγειλα και το έλαβα πριν από μερικές ημέρες. Το άναψα-το είδα όλα ήταν άψογα.
Μέχρι που αποφάσισα να βάλω μέσα ένα σκληρό δίσκο. Αφου τον έβαλα κανονικότατα σύνδεσα την τροφοδοσία και το τροφοδοτικό αναβόσβηνε περίεργα και τίποτα δεν λειτουργούσε. Βγάζω τον δίσκο, όλα ΟΚ.
Περίεργο....
Βάζω άλλο δίσκο.... Περίπου ίδιο πρόβλημα, μονο που το λαμπακι του τροφοδοτικού αναβόσβηνε πιο αργά.
Αφού δεν θέλω λοιπόν να το στείλω πισω στην Κινα και να πληρώνω μεταφορικά και να μπλεκω με τελωνεία και ιστορίες ψάχνω να βρω τι συμβαίνει. 
Μια πρώτη σκέψη είναι ότι το τροφοδοτικό έχει πρόβλημα και δεν μπορεί να δώσει αρκετό ρεύμα για να ανάψει ο δίσκος. Συνδέω λοιπόν μια μπαταρία 12V επάνω με την σωστή πολικότητα, και μολις βάζω το βύσμα.... ΦΣΣΣΣΣ... καπνός από τον δίσκο!!!!!! Πάει ο δίσκος, ευτυχώς δεν είχα τίποτα που χρειαζόμουν μέσα.
Αφού έχω πάρει απόφαση ότι το μηχάνημα έχει πρόβλημα, έρχεται ένας φίλος (γεια σου Διονύση!) και το βλέπει... Και τι διαπιστώνει!!!!
ΤΑ ΚΑΛΩΔΙΑ ΤΡΟΦΟΔΟΣΙΑΣ ΤΟΥ ΔΙΣΚΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΝΑΠΟΔΑ!
Έχουν κάνει λάθος στο ένα από τα δύο βύσματα και έχουν δώσεις τις τάσει ανάποδα. Αποτέλεσμα, να δίνει 12V εκεί που πρέπει να δίνει 5V. Αφού το βρήκαμε και το φτίάξαμε όμως διαπιστώσαμε ότι είχε κάψει ΚΑΙ ΤΟΝ ΔΕΥΤΕΡΟ ΔΙΣΚΟ, αυτόν που είχα βάλει επάνω για δοκιμή.

ΓΙ'ΑΥΤΟ ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ!!!!!
Αν έχετε ή σκοπεύετε να αγοράσετε το PopcornHour πριν βάλετε επάνω σκληρό τσεκάρετε το παρεχόμενο καλώδιο τροφοδοσίας!!!!

Αν κάποιος έχει πρόσβαση σε άλλα φόρουμ που έχουν σχέση με το αντικείμενο παρακαλώ κάντε ένα copy-paste αυτό το μήνυμα να σωθεί κάνας δίσκος παραπάνω!!!

----------


## quam

Αυτό φαίνεται να είναι από ανθρώπινο λάθος κατά τη συναρμολόγηση. Δεν σημαίνει ότι όλες οι συσκευές θα έχουν το ίδιο πρόβλημα. Και σε εμένα έχει τύχει να πάρω δύο μπαταρίες για DECT (imitation) και στη μία τα καλώδια ήταν με ανάποδη πολικότητα  ::  Ευτυχώς το παρατήρησα πριν τις τοποθετήσω.
Για αυτό πολύ προσοχή στα μαϊμουδάκια.

----------


## badge

> Για αυτό πολύ προσοχή στα μαϊμουδάκια.


Το ρητό λέει : _"If you buy from monkeys, what you get is peanuts" 
_  ::

----------


## quam

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από quam
> 
> Για αυτό πολύ προσοχή στα μαϊμουδάκια.
> 
> 
> Το ρητό λέει : _"If you buy from monkeys, what you get is peanuts" 
> _


Μπααααα , από καιρό έχουν επεκτείνει τη γκάμα των προϊόντων τους  ::

----------


## gr_kiwi

Τελικά μετα από πολλά μηνύματα που πήγαν και ήρθαν στο support μου στέλνουν έναν ίδιο ή μεγαλύτερο δίσκο σαν αυτόν που κάηκε. Μπορώ να πώ ότι ήταν εξυπηρετικότατοι.
Και το μηχάνημα είναι απίστευτο! Ήδη έχει awmn διεύθυνση και σε λίγο θα σερβίρει torrents 24/7. Έχει πολλές δυνατότητες που δεν έχω δεί ακόμα αλλά το ψάχνω κάθε μέρα...

----------


## blucky

Έχω παραγείλει και γω το συγκεκριμένο gadget-ακι και πραγματικά ακούγετε πολύ καλό για τα λεφτά του... Το περιμενω πως και πως...

Το φοβερό είναι ότι Matroska playback!!!!!

Το αγόρασες από το US site της εταιρίας με Google preorder ή απο reseler στην Ευρώπη? Αν ισχύει το πρώτο μπορεις σε παρακαλώ να μου πεις αν είχες θέμα με τελωνείο και πόσο περίπου καιρό έκανε να έρθει?

======================================================================================

FYI - εδω είναι τα specs

_Popcorn Hour A-100 allows you to pull in digital video, audio and photos from various sources for your enjoyment on your HDTV or Home Theater setup.

You can stream or playback your digital media content from a variety of sources, such as your PC, NAS, digital camera, USB mass storage devices (Flash drive, HDD, DVD drive) , internal HDD* and even directly from the Internet via the Media Service Portal.

It also serves as a NAS and a BitTorrent peer-to-peer downloader** to eliminate the need to switch on a PC or other device for this purpose.

The Popcorn Hour A-100 supports the latest high bitrate video formats (MPEG2 [email protected], H.264 [email protected], VC-1 [email protected] in TS of at least 40Mbps) to give you up to 1080p high-definition videos.

In recognition of advances in Internet TV, the A-100 supports peer-to-peer Internet TV streaming technology from SayaTV, as well as popular unicast internet TV such as YouTube, Google Video and Metacafe via the Media Service Portal.

The A-100 firmware is upgradeable to support future media containers, codecs and features.

* HDD not included 
** An internal HDD is required for these functions.

Specification :
Connectivity 
* Bonjour
* UPnP SSDP
* DLNA
* Windows Media Connect
* Windows Media Player NSS
* SMB
* NFS
* HTTP servers: myiHome, WizD, SwissCenter, MSP Portal, Llink, GB-PVR
* BitTorrent P2P
* NAS access : SMB, NFS, FTP
Web services
* Video : YouTube, Metacafe. Veoh, Videocast, DLTV, Cranky Geeks, Bliptv, PodfinderUK, Vuze, Break Podcast
* Audio : Live365 Radio, iPodcast, Radiobox, ABC News, BBC Podcast, CNN News
* Photo : Flickr, Picasaweb
* RSS feed : Bloglines, Yahoo! Weather, Yahoo Traffic Alerts, Traffic Condition, Cinecast, Yahoo! News, MSNBC News.
* Peer-to-peer TV : SayaTV
* Internet Radio : Shoutcast
Media files supported
* Video containers:
o MPEG1/2/4 Elementary (M1V, M2V, M4V)
o MPEG1/2 PS (M2P, MPG)
o MPEG2 Transport Stream (TS, TP, TRP, M2T, M2TS, MTS)
o VOB
o AVI, ASF, WMV
o Matroska (MKV)
o MOV (H.264), MP4, RMP4
* Video codecs:
o XVID SD/HD
o MPEG-1
o MPEG-2
+ [email protected]
o MPEG-4.2
+ [email protected], 720p, 1-point GMC
o WMV9
+ [email protected]
o H.264
+ [email protected]
+ [email protected]
+ [email protected]
+ [email protected]
o VC-1
+ [email protected]
+ [email protected]
* Audio containers:
o AAC, M4A
o MPEG audio (MP1, MP2, MP3, MPA)
o WAV
o WMA
* Audio codecs:
o WMA, WMA Pro
o AAC
o MP1, MP2, MP3
o LPCM
* Audio pass through : DTS, AC3
* Photo formats : JPEG, BMP, PNG, GIF
* Other formats: ISO, IFO
* Subtitle formats : SRT, SMI, SUB, SSA
DRM
* Cardea DRM (WMDRM-ND)
Chipset
* Sigma Designs SMP8635
Memory
* 256MB DDR SDRAM, 32MB Flash
Audio/Video outputs
* HDMI v1.1 (up to 1080p)
* Component Video (up to 1080p)
* S-Video
* Composite Video
 * Stereo Analog Audio
* S/PDIF Coax Digital Audio
Interface
* 2x USB 2.0 host
* Parallel ATA
Network
* Ethernet 10/100_

----------


## gr_kiwi

Από το επίσημο site το αγόρασα με preorder κανονικά. Και ναι δεν πλήρωσα ΤΙΠΟΤΑ για τελωνείο. Δεν ξέρω πώς και γιατί, αλλά μου το έφεραν στο σπίτι χωρίς καμμία επιπλέον επιβάρυνση.
Παραγματικά είναι ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΟ μηχανάκι μια και παίζει όλα τα stream (εκτός mms  ::  ). Άν το κατάφερνα να παίξει και ταινίες από το http://www.imovies.awmn θα ήταν πραγματικά το τέλειο εργαλείο...  ::  

BTW άν το παραγγείλεις πρόσεξε το καλώδιο όπως λέω πιο πάνω, άν και οι τύποι είναι πολύ εντάξει, μια και μου στέλνουν καινούργιο δίσκο 250αρη σε αντικατάσταση του 120αρη που μου έκαψε το λάθος καλώδιο. Ακόμη δεν τον έχω λάβει αλλά έχω το tracking Nr οπότε είναι θέμα χρόνου.

Φιλικά
Χρήστος

----------


## blucky

> Από το επίσημο site το αγόρασα με preorder κανονικά. Και ναι δεν πλήρωσα ΤΙΠΟΤΑ για τελωνείο. Δεν ξέρω πώς και γιατί, αλλά μου το έφεραν στο σπίτι χωρίς καμμία επιπλέον επιβάρυνση.
> Παραγματικά είναι ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΟ μηχανάκι μια και παίζει όλα τα stream (εκτός mms  ). Άν το κατάφερνα να παίξει και ταινίες από το http://www.imovies.awmn θα ήταν πραγματικά το τέλειο εργαλείο...  
> 
> BTW άν το παραγγείλεις πρόσεξε το καλώδιο όπως λέω πιο πάνω, άν και οι τύποι είναι πολύ εντάξει, μια και μου στέλνουν καινούργιο δίσκο 250αρη σε αντικατάσταση του 120αρη που μου έκαψε το λάθος καλώδιο. Ακόμη δεν τον έχω λάβει αλλά έχω το tracking Nr οπότε είναι θέμα χρόνου.
> 
> Φιλικά
> Χρήστος


Κοίτα σε κάποια forum που είχα δει δεν έχει πληρώσει κανένας διότι αυτοί το παραδίδουν στα ΕΛΤΑ και μετά 99% κατευθείαν σπίτι.... Αν έρθει με currier τότε πάει κατευθείαν τελωνείο και σε χρεώνουν έστω και για 1€... Μακάρι να μην έχω τρεξίματα με τελωνεία γιατί είναι μπέρδεμα...

Θυμάσε πόσο καιρό έκανε από την στιγμή που έφυγε το preorder σου? Εμένα φεύγει αύριο!

Αυτό με το δίσκο θα το προσέξω αν και έχω ένα Linksys NAS και θα τραβάει από εκει multimedia αρχεία.... Έχω ρίξει πάνω και το Dreambox και παίζει μια χάρα...

----------


## Vigor

Για την Ελλάδα δίνουν EMS (Express Mail Service) ως μέθοδο αποστολής.
List of Countries and Shipping Services
Κατά πάσα πιθανότητα με ειδοποιητήριο από το Ταχυδρομείο θα πάς να το παραλάβεις.

----------


## gr_kiwi

> Για την Ελλάδα δίνουν EMS (Express Mail Service) ως μέθοδο αποστολής.


Σωστά

Αλλά δεν πάς να το πάρεις από το ταχυδρομείο. Το φέρνει η DHL στην πόρτα σου. 
Τσεκαρισμένο  ::

----------


## pathfinder

Ελληνικους Subs σε ξεχωριστο αρχειο τους παιζει? (σημαντικο πιστευω)

----------


## papako

> Από το επίσημο site το αγόρασα με preorder κανονικά. Και ναι δεν πλήρωσα ΤΙΠΟΤΑ για τελωνείο. Δεν ξέρω πώς και γιατί, αλλά μου το έφεραν στο σπίτι χωρίς καμμία επιπλέον επιβάρυνση.
> Παραγματικά είναι ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΟ μηχανάκι μια και παίζει όλα τα stream (εκτός mms  ). Άν το κατάφερνα να παίξει και ταινίες από το http://www.imovies.awmn θα ήταν πραγματικά το τέλειο εργαλείο...  
> 
> Φιλικά
> Χρήστος


αν βαλει το imovies DLNA server τοτε θα παιξει

----------


## gr_kiwi

> Ελληνικους Subs σε ξεχωριστο αρχειο τους παιζει? (σημαντικο πιστευω)


Εννοείται!!
Μόνο που αυτό το firmware τους βγάζει λίγο δεξιά στην οθόνη. Κατά τα άλλα είναι άψογο, έχει διόρθωση χρονισμού, μεγέθους, χρώματος και όλα από το remote, γρήγορα και εύκολα.  ::

----------


## paravoid

Εντυπωσιακό!
Βρωμάει Linux από τα 1000 μέτρα...

----------


## gr_kiwi

ΕΙΝΑΙ LINUX!
Μόλις του ετοιμάζεις τον δίσκο για πρώτη φορά (format) σε ρωτάει άν θέλεις ext2 ή ext3!  ::

----------


## Themis Ap

> ...It also serves as a NAS and a BitTorrent peer-to-peer downloader** to eliminate the need to switch on a PC or other device for this purpose.
> ...** An internal HDD is required for these functions.



Αν συνδέσεις Usb εξωτερικό δίσκο παίζει το παραπάνω;

Επίσης τι δίσκους μπορείς να βάλεις μέσα (PATA βλέπω αλλά μέχρι πόσο :: ;

----------


## blucky

All you need for PopCorn Hour A-100
http://www.networkedmediatank.com/viewforum.php?f=6

ΒΤW - Το παρέλαβα εχθές και δεν έχω προλάβει να κάνω και πολλά πράγματα άλλα δείχνει πολύ δυνατό...  ::  
Σίγουρα αναγνώρισε τον Media Server του Linksys NAS200 και το sharing είναι παιχνιδάκι πλέον...  ::  

Ελπίζω σήμερα να σας δείξω print sceen από Matroska playback!!!  ::  

@ iMovies admin: κάντε αυτό που λέει ο papako και βάλτε DLNA server plz  ::

----------


## TheLaz

Μου ανάψατε φωτιές....
Το έκανα preorder και εγώ, δεν βλέπω την ώρα να το
πάρω στα χέρια μου. Πάντως σε όποιο forum και να μπήκα
δεν έιδα άνθρωπο να λέει άσχημη κουβέντα...

----------


## blucky

We go wireless  ::  

http://www.popcornhour.com/onlinestore/ ... ategory_id

Τώρα χωρίς πολλά πολλά και HD στον projector-άκο μου που είναι απομονομένος από πηγές!!!  ::

----------


## cirrus

Τελικά τι λέει το popcorn hour; Να πάρω;
Με 1080p την παλεύει;

----------


## B52

> Τελικά τι λέει το popcorn hour; Να πάρω;
> Με 1080p την παλεύει;


Μια χαρα ειναι να παρεις να παρεις, η αυτο η το egreat και τα 2 ειναι το ιδιο πραγμα.

edit: και ριξε και μια ματια εδω και εδω για πιο πολλες πληροφοριες.

----------


## Winner

> Τελικά τι λέει το popcorn hour; Να πάρω;
> Με 1080p την παλεύει;


Αντε μπας και παραγγείλουμε 2... Αυτό το πόκερ πήγε πολύ καλά φέτος!  ::  

Ρε παιδιά από popcornhour.com πόσες μέρες κάνει να έρθει; Από εκεί να το πάρουμε τελικά;

----------


## paravoid

Εγώ το είδα στην Στουρνάρη πάντως.

----------


## Winner

> Εγώ το είδα στην Στουρνάρη πάντως.


Καλά προφανώς υπάρχει Ελλάδα. πχ http://www.popcornhour.gr
Απ ότι είδα όμως το Α-110 έχει μεγάλη διαφορά σε σχέση με εξωτερικό (185 έναντι 245).

----------


## TheLaz

Θέλει περίπου 2 βδομάδες να φύγει το pre-order και 1-1.5 ακόμα για να έρθει.
Έχω πάρει 4 συνολικά, τα 3 γύρω στο καλοκαίρι, και το τελευταίο Νοέμβριο.
Από όλα το τελευταίο πιάστηκε τελωνείο, οπότε έχε το υπ' οψιν σας.

Αν τελικά το πάρετε, το firmware του Αυγούστου κατα την γνώμη μου είναι
το καλύτερο.

Για high definition αν είναι μέχρι [email protected] το παίζει αδιαμαρτύρητα.

Γενικώς είμαι super-happy, αν θέλεις κάποιο άλλο info ρώτα.
Λαζ.

----------


## avel

> Έχω πάρει 4 συνολικά, τα 3 γύρω στο καλοκαίρι, και το τελευταίο Νοέμβριο.
> Από όλα το τελευταίο πιάστηκε τελωνείο, οπότε έχε το υπ' οψιν σας.


Ολα με USPS ερχόντουσαν;

----------


## TheLaz

Με EMS ήταν

----------


## Winner

> Θέλει περίπου 2 βδομάδες να φύγει το pre-order και 1-1.5 ακόμα για να έρθει.
> Έχω πάρει 4 συνολικά, τα 3 γύρω στο καλοκαίρι, και το τελευταίο Νοέμβριο.
> Από όλα το τελευταίο πιάστηκε τελωνείο, οπότε έχε το υπ' οψιν σας.
> 
> Αν τελικά το πάρετε, το firmware του Αυγούστου κατα την γνώμη μου είναι
> το καλύτερο.
> 
> Για high definition αν είναι μέχρι [email protected] το παίζει αδιαμαρτύρητα.
> 
> ...


Αυτό που πέρασε τελωνείο τελικά πόσο κόστισε; Ήταν μπελάς γενικά να σου έρθει αυτό; (πήγες εσύ τελωνείο κλπ ::

----------


## TheLaz

> Αυτό που πέρασε τελωνείο τελικά πόσο κόστισε; Ήταν μπελάς γενικά να σου έρθει αυτό; (πήγες εσύ τελωνείο κλπ


Έφαγε ΦΠΑ 19%, εξοδα αποθήκευσης 16 ευρώ, κάτι
άλλους παπαροφόρους 3 ευρώ, κάτι που δεν ξέρω τι ήταν αλλά
ήταν 13,9% σύνολο 95 ευρώ  ::   ::   ::  

Δεν ασχολήθηκα με τον εκτελωνισμό. Το έφεραν σπίτι. Είχε κάποια έξτρα καθυστέρηση
(2 βδομάδες) από ότι μου είπαν λογω φόρτου των ημερών.

----------

